# Happy Birthday Rikidaisy!!!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday Linda. Thanks for everything you do for Rescue/HRI. No doubt, all volunteer work eventually becomes just plain work and you are great for being so outgoing and helping the dogs! Thanks so much and happppppppy BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!

Melissa


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*well thank you!*

You just made my day! Thanks so much!

And a big thank you for getting this started for us!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!
Hope it was a fun fun day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dawna


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Every day with Riki and Daisy is a fun day!*

I'm just about the luckiest person around. I have a silver and white havanese on my right, and a black and white on my left! And some pizza in front of me! My daughter is having a sleepover, and I am feeling the cool breezes of the Pacific watching the sun set!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I was on your side until you went and bragged about the breeze from the Pacific. AMAZING! I love being near the ocean. I can hear it sometimes even in Texas. 

I miss it! I want to live in a place I can have my morning coffee on a balcony watching waves crash in.

Pizza is a MUST on your birthday!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*well how about this!*

What if I told you we are a mile from the beach...and that my property is 25 feet wide by 100 feet deep! My brother in law from Alabama asked me if we were poor! We are close to the ocean but tight tight in space!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Linda, sounds like you're living the vida loca. I can't spell in Spanish, so forgive me, I wanted it to sound Cuban. Ha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Si, Senora, Si!*

Mi vida loca con dos perros!

And Riki is on a diet because he is gordo! He needs to lose two pounds...he was biting the ice cream carton to open it...good thing it was Vanilla!

Ay yi yi!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Linda!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday and pizza sounds yummmmmmy!!!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Happy BDay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace:eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA! Ocean breezes, pizza, and Havanees....wow, can't get any better than that!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday! HAV a great year!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY" Relaxing times sounds like a good one!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a great day!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad you had a happy birthday... just wanted to wish you many more!!
You are such a positive and strong supporter of havanese... I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you had a great day. I live on 40x100 and would trade it for your 25x100 if it was near the beach!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Linda! Hope this is the best year yet!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

From me, too!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA! HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! CELEBRATE!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

linda, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::juggle: Happy Birthday Linda! :juggle::clap2::juggle:

Sorry I'm late to the party! I just saw this thread!:brick:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy birthday Linda.


----------

